# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ > 100 рецептов для друзей >  Гость на пороге

## tanu_sha

Дорогие, друзья :Tender: !!! Приглашаю вас принять участие в конкурсе *«100 рецептов для друзей».* Это конкурс-марафон, состоит из 10 тем (созданных отдельно) . Победителей определим по количеству «спасибо». 
После окончания конкурса – рецепты-победители будут увековечены в форумовской кулинарной книге, которую каждый участник сможет распечатать дома, конечно если есть принтер… или в ближайшем копицентре, если принтера дома нет. Так же в конце года из 100 работ мы выберем самую лучшую (по количеству «спасибо»), автор которой и станет обладателем гран при :Ok: 

Пора ознакомится с *условиями конкурса*:
Один  пост должен содержать только один рецепт.
Рецепт состоит из:
- названия
- фотографии 
- ингредиентов;
- способа приготовления;
- комментариев (по желанию) – расскажите, почему для конкурса вы выбрали именно это блюдо или интересную историю, связанную с ним.

*Темы конкурса:*(созданы отдельно *в этом* подразделе)

*Гость на пороге* – 
Что можно приготовить не заморачиваясь на скорую руку? 

 05-25 декабря выбор лучшего рецепта.

----------


## Окрыленная

*Пирог-рулет " Уплетай-ка"*

Необходимые продукты.

 Яйца 4 шт
 сыр плавленный 250 гр
 сахар 1,5 чайные ложки
 соль 1,5 чайные ложки
 разрыхлитель 2 чайные ложки
 мука 1 стакан
 грибы (шампиньоны или любые другие) 400-500 гр
 лук 2 шт
 чеснок 2 зубчика
 перец по вкусу
 сыр пармезан (30 гр для посыпки)
Приготовление.

Сначала обжариваем чеснок и лук, Потом добавляем грибы, Потом желтки отделяем от белков и желтки взбиваем, потом добавляем сыр и взбиваем до кремообразного состояния, Добавляем разрыхлитель и  муку. Тесто хорошо перемешать, лучше ложкой или миксером с насадкой для теста. Оно густоватое!
Потом аккуратно взбиваем белки до устойчивой пены  и аккуратно добавляем их к тесту и перемешиваем. Половину теста выкладываем в форму, Потом грибы, Потом снова тесто, Выпекаем минут 45-50 при температуре 200 градусов. Горячим выкладываем на блюдо и посыпаем пармезаном, чтоб сыр немного расплавился!И украшаем листиками базилика. И угощаем близких!

----------


## Juliya Star

Еще рецепты можно??? А то с такой работой не успеваю просто.
Мой рецепт достаточно прост. На приготовление минут 30 от силы! Но очень вкусно! Случайно придумался, когда за 2 часа  до прихода мужа  узнала что его повысили в должности вот и хотелось сотворить что-то оригинальненькое!
Блюдо мое простое* "Ленивые отбивные"* я их так назвала.:)

(вчера буквально приготовила, так что фото есть свежее)
http://vkontakte.ru/photo60084062_266181296

Для ленивых отбивных понадобиться:
1.Фарш (любой) -1кг (у меня был свино-говяжий)
2.Лук репчатый - 2шт
3.Чеснок -3 зубчика
4.Майонез - 500гр
5.Помидоры свежие - 3-4шт
6.Сыр-300гр
7. Яйцо -1шт
Соль, перец и растительное масло

Рецепт приготовления:
Фарш перемешать с мелко рубленым луком, посолить и поперчить по вкусу.Добавить 1 яйцо и замешать фарш.
Смазать противень растительным маслом и выложить на него котлетки из фарша (размяв их рукой имитируя кусок отбивной) Сверху  получившиеся "отбивные" намазать майонезом,выдавить на каждый кусочек отбивной чесночок (по вкусу на любителя), положить по парочке кружочков свежих помидоров и сверху присыпать каждую отбивную тертым сыром.
Поставить все в духовку 200градусов и запекать 30мин.
Очень простое и вкусное блюдо! :Yes4: 
Попробуйте! Смотрится торжественно и делается быстро!:)
*Пы.сы* шубку для отбивных тоже можно сделать разную, вот еще 2 варианта на вкус:

*Для начинки 2:*
сыр-300гр
майонез-500гр
грибы жареные - 300гр
*Для начинки 3:*(если отбивные делаете из куринного фарша)
сметана- 500гр
сыр- 300гр
ананасы (кубиком)- 200гр

----------

